# Tiguan Auto Mirror Fold with VCDS



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For Tiguan owners who want to have their mirrors fold when locking the vehicle, it's a very simple VCDS code change. Note, this is for a 2015 German spec "N" Tiguan. My original code was 0214BE and after the re-code, 3214BE as shown in these screen shots.

• Select 42-Door Elect, Driver
• Select Coding-07
• Select [Long Coding Helper]
• Check the boxes for Bit 4 & 5 and close the window (click X in the top right)
• Click [Do It!]
• Click [Close Controller, Go Back 06]
• Click [Go Back]
• Exit the VCDS program

...also there's adaptation channel that needs to be adjusted: ECU 42 > Login: 04354 > Adaptation > System_Parameter_0 > Byte 08 default: 90 set i to 95 (for fold-out with ignition) or 99 (for fold-out with door opened)

Now when you lock the car, give the key fob second press on the lock button to fold the mirrors. When you enter the car and turn on the ignition, the mirrors will automatically fold out.


----------

